# International Cricket 2013-14



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2013-14


----------



## donalddickerson2005

What is the price for this years cricket ticket.
Just wanting to know if there are any good deals also.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer
NZ tour of Eng and Aus tour of Eng will be shown by willow as they updated their web site


----------



## rajmarie

satroy;3179525 said:


> satexplorer
> NZ tour of Eng and Aus tour of Eng will be shown by willow as they updated their web site


Satroy, in the other cricket thread you mentioned that no one is showing nz eng series?

Maybe satexplorer needs to close the other thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## gireeshbhat

Guys,
The update on www.willow.tv is for NZ tour OF Eng which is to be held in May in England. This is not the same as Eng tour of NZ which is going on now in NZ.


----------



## satroy

rajmarie said:


> Satroy, in the other cricket thread you mentioned that no one is showing nz eng series?
> 
> Maybe satexplorer needs to close the other thread to avoid confusion.


you might be confused. In the other thread I said Eng tour of NZ is not shown in usa. This thread talks about NZ tour og Eng this summar which will be covered by willow


----------



## rajmarie

satroy;3181065 said:


> you might be confused. In the other thread I said Eng tour of NZ is not shown in usa. This thread talks about NZ tour og Eng this summar which will be covered by willow


Yes you are right I got confused.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
I know TV Asia is showing CCL 2013,but deferred same day live. Who is showing real live broadcast?


----------



## satroy

three tours or games are not going to be shown in USA. Will there be any change?

Provident T20 from England
West Indies tour of NZ
India tour of NZ

Also what about big bash, carribean T20 etc


----------



## Pagali

Has anybody signed up for the IPL PPV on Dish yet? I've searched their website, could find no listing. I seem to remember I did it online last year...


----------



## Pagali

What's happening? I see the US entry in the IPL listing (first post) has been removed! Is Dish no longer carrying the IPL PPV?

C'mon guys, need info here!


----------



## saisport

at this moment IPL has been listed on Willow Plus (Neo Cricket) Ch.713 on Dish Network. Dont know about HD yet???


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> at this moment IPL has been listed on Willow Plus (Neo Cricket) Ch.713 on Dish Network. Dont know about HD yet???


where do you see that IPL has been listed on Willow Plus (Neo Cricket)?


----------



## saisport

satroy said:


> where do you see that IPL has been listed on Willow Plus (Neo Cricket)?


Willow Plus Schedule


----------



## saisport

Now IPL 6 has been listed on Willow Cricket as well
Willow Schedule


----------



## satroy

Who has the right this year of games in Sri-Lanka? I see nothing is mentioned here who is going to show games from Sri-Lanka in USA? It wad Ten cricket so far.


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> at this moment IPL has been listed on Willow Plus (Neo Cricket) Ch.713 on Dish Network. Dont know about HD yet???


So what is going on with WillowPlus/NeoCricket?

The original Neo Cricket USA website still exists (with IPL 2012 listings), but its no longer linkable from the main Neo Prime/Neo Sports India website. The USA schedule page (which was still active, if blank) until a few weeks ago, has now gone.

On the hand, there is no mention of the channel on Willow's website. Dish's cricket page still lists Neo Cricket (with the original text about live coverage of all matches from India that only applied for a few months after Neo was launched.)

Aside from the automated TV listings pages (linked to above), I can't find any mention of WillowPlus on the internet anywhere.

Does the channel now feature the Willow logo at all times, and carry the same advertising/self-promos as seen on the original Willow channel? If it truly evolves to this, I guess its a good thing as Willow has too many live-matches clashes in Nov-Feb.

Any chance it might appear on DirecTV?


----------



## dilchahtahai

Even when I do All Channels , NEO Cricket does not show up. Any idea why? Are they really not going to show IPL in HD as PPV? That is a shocker.


----------



## ysvsr1

hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Is there any update on Directv showing IPL matches on willow cricket channel? I have not seen any update on program guide.


----------



## saisport

rwmair;3203228 said:


> So what is going on with WillowPlus/NeoCricket?
> 
> The original Neo Cricket USA website still exists (with IPL 2012 listings), but its no longer linkable from the main Neo Prime/Neo Sports India website. The USA schedule page (which was still active, if blank) until a few weeks ago, has now gone.
> 
> On the hand, there is no mention of the channel on Willow's website. Dish's cricket page still lists Neo Cricket (with the original text about live coverage of all matches from India that only applied for a few months after Neo was launched.)
> 
> Aside from the automated TV listings pages (linked to above), I can't find any mention of WillowPlus on the internet anywhere.
> 
> Does the channel now feature the Willow logo at all times, and carry the same advertising/self-promos as seen on the original Willow channel? If it truly evolves to this, I guess its a good thing as Willow has too many live-matches clashes in Nov-Feb.
> 
> Any chance it might appear on DirecTV?


No Neocricket does not have any logos on during the live telecast although they have whiteout logo during old telecast plus have all the commercial from willow. There is no mention anywhere about willow plus but when u check their schedule( check link in my earlier post) it does says on top willow plus


----------



## saisport

dilchahtahai;3203229 said:


> Even when I do All Channels , NEO Cricket does not show up. Any idea why? Are they really not going to show IPL in HD as PPV? That is a shocker.


You have to subscribe to Neo Cricket it is 15$ month ch#713 on Dish


----------



## saisport

ysvsr1;3203441 said:


> hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Is there any update on Directv showing IPL matches on willow cricket channel? I have not seen any update on program guide.


Now willow cricket scheduled does have IPL listed
Cricket.willow.tv


----------



## ysvsr1

saisport said:


> Now willow cricket scheduled does have IPL listed
> Cricket.willow.tv


Thanks for quick reply. Does that mean willow stream ipl matches on Directv as well? How do we know streaming will be broadcasted in hd or sd? Sorry for the dumb question, because I dont see any update on directv program guide.


----------



## saisport

ysvsr1;3203463 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Does that mean willow stream ipl matches on Directv as well? How do we know streaming will be broadcasted in hd or sd? Sorry for the dumb question, because I dont see any update on directv program guide.


Directv and Dish willow feed are same and that will be in SD as far I am concern no official word on HD yet


----------



## Pagali

Very confused about what to subscribe to on Dish to be able to watch the IPL games. Neo? Willow? Both?


----------



## bharath_das

It seems Neo sells broadcasting business in US to Willow TV. See the below link

http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k13/feb/feb170.php


----------



## negma

Pagali said:


> Very confused about what to subscribe to on Dish to be able to watch the IPL games. Neo? Willow? Both?


You can buy cricket package for $19.99 per month (if you are with Dish) that includes NEO, TEN and Willow..with DirecTv, you just get Willow Channel for $14.99 per month


----------



## saisport

Suddenly Willow's New logo pop up on Neo Cricket Channel now


----------



## Pagali

OK, I went ahead and signed up for the cricket pack. Sure miss that nice HD from last year's IPL! 

The SD channels look so bad in comparison.


----------



## rwmair

Willow this afternoon just sent an email to online subscribers announcing their IPL 2013 coverage. Online coverage for all games will be in HD, according to the email.

Yes, their SD channel on DISH/DirecTV appears to be carrying most/all games, from what we can see on listed schedules. Maybe WillowPlus/Neo will show them also at the same time - who knows?

Their streaming feed online is in HD, and has been very high quality the last few months. Live coverage is in 720p, and from an ipad or iPhone with HDMI connector to a HD TV, looks much much better than a SD channel from DirecTV (altho not quite as good as a HD channel from DirecTV). The recent India-Australia test series was also totally uninterrupted from the source - only Willow's own inserted commercials broke up the otherwise flawless coverage.

You could try that also - although its an additional $15 a month on top of the subscription at DISH or DirecTV. You also have no DVR functionality on streaming feeds.... they offer replays for later consumption, but those are often at lower resolutions, or wont play on mobile devices.


----------



## billu

Recently moved to Houston, TX and would like to watch desi cricket action. Could anyone recommend the better option out of the two: Dish or Direct for cricket? (involving India including IPL)


----------



## gireeshbhat

Welcome to the neighborhood. Definitely DISH for cricket. Between Willow and TEN Cricket you are pretty much covered. Directv does not have anything other than Willow.


billu said:


> Recently moved to Houston, TX and would like to watch desi cricket action. Could anyone recommend the better option out of the two: Dish or Direct for cricket? (involving India including IPL)


----------



## Pagali

Watching the first IPL game now on Dish's Willow channel. I've gotta say, the SD picture is surprisingly good quality, even when horizontally stretched to fit a 65" plasma.


----------



## bharath_das

Willow updated their website that now IPL is available in HD on all major TV providers!


----------



## Pagali

bharath_das said:


> Willow updated their website that now IPL is available in HD on all major TV providers!


Well, if Dish is one of them, I'd sure like to know how.


----------



## bharath_das

Pagali;3204667 said:


> Well, if Dish is one of them, I'd sure like to know how.


Willow website shows that Dish also part of the list, but I didn't find anything in dish website. May be we can contact dish customer support to get more info.


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> Willow updated their website that now IPL is available in HD on all major TV providers!


I can see where they say Willow has now replaced Neo on the cable companies, and so WIllow and IPL 2013 is now available on Comcast and the other cable cos as well as DirecTV and Dish. But I don't see HD mentioned anywhere.

Do you have a link?


----------



## cricSense

Is the IPL shown on Neo Cricket channel on Dish? If so and if the quality is same as the Willow channel I would get Neo rather than the cricket pack since Neo Cricket channel is only $14.99/Mo. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bharath_das

cricSense;3204835 said:


> Is the IPL shown on Neo Cricket channel on Dish? If so and if the quality is same as the Willow channel I would get Neo rather than the cricket pack since Neo Cricket channel is only $14.99/Mo.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Today they showed in both the channels. The quality are same.


----------



## cricSense

Thanks buddy! Appreciate your quick response!!

I will then go ahead and order Neo channel on Dish.


----------



## Pagali

I got the Dish Cricket Package because I wasn't taking any chances... I notice the programming is almost identical, but not always the same. And on my guide now, 712 and 713 are both called "Willow" -- no more mention of Neo.


----------



## Laxguy

Pagali said:


> Watching the first IPL game now on Dish's Willow channel. I've gotta say, the SD picture is surprisingly good quality, even when horizontally stretched to fit a 65" plasma.


Now that just makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Pagali

Laxguy said:


> Now that just makes my stomach turn.


Care to explain that? For your information, on some of these Dish channels the SD signal is received in a 4:3 window, horizontally compressed, with black bars on the sides (in the receiver's "Normal" mode). It's only when you stretch it horizontally that the correct original AR can be viewed. I prefer viewing a round ball instead of tall and skinny. None of the picture is being lost or cut off.

Believe me, I'd be much happier if it was transmitted properly to start with, but... we do what we have to do.


----------



## satroy

I have Netgear NTV300 (Neo TV) device, willow tv support emailed me that Willow/TV app is available on NTV300. But I don't see the Willow TV app on my netgear neo TV, NTV>


----------



## Laxguy

Pagali said:


> Care to explain that? For your information, on some of these Dish channels the SD signal is received in a 4:3 window, horizontally compressed, with black bars on the sides (in the receiver's "Normal" mode). It's only when you stretch it horizontally that the correct original AR can be viewed. I prefer viewing a round ball instead of tall and skinny. None of the picture is being lost or cut off.
> 
> Believe me, I'd be much happier if it was transmitted properly to start with, but... we do what we have to do.


What I don't care for is any SD signal on a large screen. And stretching of any kind makes it worse, even though going back to the correct ratio is better than not for many.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Who has the right this year of games in Sri-Lanka? I see nothing is mentioned here who is going to show games from Sri-Lanka in USA? It wad Ten cricket so far.


Just in from the Sunday Times published in Sri Lanka. TEN Cricket will retain the broadcast rights for 7 years. April 1, 2013-March 31, 2020. Other runners up were NEO Prime/Nimbus Commnications and Total Sports Asia.


----------



## shane22088

Why is Willow Showing Bang VS Zim tour?


----------



## shane22088

Did Tencricket loss Their tv rights for Zim Cricket?


----------



## satroy

why there are two same willow channels in Dish Network. I pay $19.95 for cricket pack, but instead of three I am virtually getting two channels. They should discontinue one duplicate willow channel and reduce the price or add any other sports channel from India.


----------



## gireeshbhat

satroy said:


> why there are two same willow channels in Dish Network. I pay $19.95 for cricket pack, but instead of three I am virtually getting two channels. They should discontinue one duplicate willow channel and reduce the price or add any other sports channel from India.


What they have now is actually a good thing. The only rights NEO Cricket had was for games in India which have since been acquired by the STAR group (which in turn makes them available on Willow). As a result, when there are multiple games going on at the same time Willow has only one tv channel to show them. With a secondary channel they can have two matches showing and the viewer can make a choice on which match to watch.


----------



## Pagali

gireeshbhat said:


> What they have now is actually a good thing. The only rights NEO Cricket had was for games in India which have since been acquired by the STAR group (which in turn makes them available on Willow). As a result, when there are multiple games going on at the same time Willow has only one tv channel to show them. *With a secondary channel they can have two matches showing and the viewer can make a choice on which match to watch.*


But the big question is.... WILL they be that logical? More likely they'll still be showing the same game -- of their choice -- on both channels.


----------



## satroy

Pagali said:


> But the big question is.... WILL they be that logical? More likely they'll still be showing the same game -- of their choice -- on both channels.


right...they have shown IPL on both channels by discontinuing Zim-Ban match. So they will not be logical


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> Did Tencricket loss Their tv rights for Zim Cricket?


I don't understand this. The ten cricket channel in usa is still advertising zim-ban second test.


----------



## gireeshbhat

satroy said:


> right...they have shown IPL on both channels by discontinuing Zim-Ban match. So they will not be logical


Well, they do have to figure out how to manage it on the tv providers. Take DISH for example, they have the Mega pack that carries Willow and TEN, they have NEO aka Willow Plus standalone for $14.99 and then they have the Cricket Pack for $19.99. As it stands, they cannot show different matches since subscribers to two of the three combinations (Mega and standalone) have only one choice. I think in the long term DISH needs to get rid of the standalone $14.99 subscription and have two offerings - Mega Pack with both Willow channels and TEN OR Cricket Pack with both Willow channels and TEN.


----------



## satroy

This is frustrating. Caribbean Super50 Regional final is blacked out on espn 3 in my region (washington DC area)


----------



## negma

Just saw this in DISH NETWORK UPLINK report: (Says just ADDED to satellite, but it usually takes 1-3 days for the channel to be AVAILABLE)

9997(712) - WLLOW [*MPEG4 HD*] *added* to Anik F3 118.7W TP 32 ConUS beam (NA)

This is great news!!! If Willow will be made available in HD.


----------



## satroy

Now there are two same channels on Dish Network. I think they will keep one channel as SD and convert the other HD. Don't be excited because they will charge more for the HD channel.


----------



## satroy

I can see there are various IPTV box people sell and use. They have all Indian sports channel. Do you think they are legal in USA?


----------



## satroy

*Super Indian IPTV (*http://www.iptv-china.com/StarIPTV-Channels.pdf) has all the sports channel :

Star Cricket
Star Sports India
Ten Sports
Ten Cricket
Neo Cricket
ESPN India
Geo Super
DD sports
PTV sport


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> I can see there are various IPTV box people sell and use. They have all Indian sports channel. Do you think they are legal in USA?


 I am pretty sure they are not. Sooner or later they are shutdown


----------



## shane22088

Why is Tencricket ,Willow Cricket and Willow cricket plus showing the ZIM vs BANG game? 3 channel showing one game ? that bs


----------



## rwmair

shane22088 said:


> Why is Tencricket ,Willow Cricket and Willow cricket plus showing the ZIM vs BANG game? 3 channel showing one game ? that bs


I guess its better than three channels all not showing the game - esp if there's nothing else on live at the time.


----------



## bharath_das

Wow. Dish uplinked Willow HD today. What a great news.


----------



## saisport

bharath_das said:


> Wow. Dish uplinked Willow HD today. What a great news.


Is it going to be forever or just for IPL??? Hope not


----------



## crabtrp

saisport said:


> Is it going to be forever or just for IPL??? Hope not


The Ashes in HD. I just got very very happy with Dish.


----------



## saisport

crabtrp said:


> The Ashes in HD. I just got very very happy with Dish.


Did you got a email or does it says anywhere that it will be in HD??


----------



## crabtrp

saisport said:


> Did you got a email or does it says anywhere that it will be in HD??


nope. I just really hope it does remain for the summer.

Some news from Willow or Dish would be awesome.


----------



## rwmair

I wonder if DirecTV would carry it also? A HD channel would have to be on their core satellites, not requiring the stupid international dish!


----------



## satroy

I noticed that highlighes and recodrding events are in HD on willow HD dish network channel. However, today during live game the live telecast was not HD. It looked same as transmission on other SD willow channel. Do anyone know why?


----------



## negma

satroy said:


> I noticed that highlighes and recodrding events are in HD on willow HD dish network channel. However, today during live game the live telecast was not HD. It looked same as transmission on other SD willow channel. Do anyone know why?


It was HD for me when live today..Did you try channel # 712 HD or 9997 HD


----------



## satroy

#712


----------



## kujili

How to get the willow cricket HD channel on Dish?


----------



## Pagali

kujili said:


> How to get the willow cricket HD channel on Dish?


You should get it if you 1) Have the Cricket package, 2) Have an HD receiver, and 3) Have HD programming set up. I had to switch to the All channels guide to see it, it's listed as 712-HD, alongside the original SD version of 712.


----------



## kujili

Pagali said:


> You should get it if you 1) Have the Cricket package, 2) Have an HD receiver, and 3) Have HD programming set up. I had to switch to the All channels guide to see it, it's listed as 712-HD, alongside the original SD version of 712.


Thanks for the info...How is the picture quality?it is real HD?or it is the same as youtube HD?


----------



## kujili

kujili said:


> Thanks for the info...How is the picture quality?it is real HD?or it is the same as youtube HD?


i meant like the willow channel on youtube...


----------



## Pagali

It's the same as all other HD channels on Dish... I would think that would be better than any Youtube HD channel... but I don't know for sure.


----------



## satroy

Who is showing Pakistan ODI matches against Scottland and Ireland in USA?


----------



## saisport

Dont understand besides having three different channels from Willow they are going to chew up England-New Zealand test series with IPL. At this moment all three channels shows they are only showing first session of the first test. Sucks


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
what is the reason you took out USA broadcast of Eng-NZ series?


----------



## satexplorer

shane22088 said:


> Did Tencricket loss Their tv rights for Zim Cricket?


Zimbabwe Cricket is now covered by SuperSport has their flagship, TEN Cricket only lost production rights, still have the rights to show their home games.



satroy said:


> Who is showing Pakistan ODI matches against Scottland and Ireland in USA?


Pakistan has toured Scotland there is no TV or Internet stream coverage. Some matches versus ICC associate countries have been shown on Scotland Cricket website. Most matches in Ireland in the past have been televised by Setanta Sports. Most recent teams to visit Ireland 2007 to the present are India, South Africa, England & Australia. There is no indication of Pakistan touring Europe being televised at the moment.



satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> what is the reason you took out USA broadcast of Eng-NZ series?


Thanks for noticing!


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Zimbabwe Cricket is now covered by SuperSport has their flagship, TEN Cricket only lost production rights, still have the rights to show their home games.
> 
> Pakistan has toured Scotland there is no TV or Internet stream coverage. Some matches versus ICC associate countries have been shown on Scotland Cricket website. Most matches in Ireland in the past have been televised by Setanta Sports. Most recent teams to visit Ireland 2007 to the present are India, South Africa, England & Australia. There is no indication of Pakistan touring Europe being televised at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for noticing!


Satexplorer,
The USA telecast for the following tours are missing in your first page. Please let me know the reason.
i) Sri Lanka tour of Zim - I thought Ten Cricket shows all home games from Zim
ii) West Indies tour of NZ
iii) India tour of NZ
iv) Australia tour of South Africa


----------



## satroy

Eng - NZ test is being shown in HD


----------



## Hackettt

Assistance needed...

Currently, I stream dish IPTV and Willow TV on a Roku box. However, I was furious yesterday when Willow interrupted the England-New Zealand test match to go to the IPL match at 10:30. Do either DirecTV or dishTV offer two Willow channels when two matches are being played at the same time?

In addition, I am looking for a satellite company that airs the sky sports introduction, lunchtime interview, and teatime segments as they do on Willow YouTube channel? (Neither Willow TV or dish IPTV air these segments on the Roku. Usually, they revert to IPL highlights.)

Cheers.


----------



## negma

With Roku and WILLOW ONLINE subscription, you actually have option to pick the match you watch. Each match shows up in a carousel view and you can pick any match to watch. Dish satellite is same as Dishworld online, live channel streaming and you get what they transmit. Good luck on finding Sky sports pre and post match chats.


----------



## Hackettt

negma said:


> With Roku and WILLOW ONLINE subscription, you actually have option to pick the match you watch. Each match shows up in a carousel view and you can pick any match to watch. Dish satellite is same as Dishworld online, live channel streaming and you get what they transmit. Good luck on finding Sky sports pre and post match chats.


That's part of the problem I am facing. The Willow ROKU channel pales in comparison to the DishWorld ROKU channel. The DishWorld channel streams at 3.6mb, while the Willow channel looks as if it is 1.5 mb. However, the DishWorld channel switched from the ENG-NZ test match to the IPL at 10:30 EST, which means I missed 3:30 of the test match.

When this occurs and someone is watching it on satellite, do they give the viewer the option of which match to watch?


----------



## crabtrp

Tomorrow there are two IPL games, so no Eng vs. NZ for us.


----------



## Hackettt

crabtrp said:


> Tomorrow there are two IPL games, so no Eng vs. NZ for us.


So no satellite offers the ENG-NZ test match today? What do both DirecTV and DishTV do when there are two simultaneous matches? If they don't give the viewer a chance to choose, I may have to stay with WillowTV online. That's how I am watching the ENG-NZ test match this morning.


----------



## rwmair

Hackettt said:


> So no satellite offers the ENG-NZ test match today? What do both DirecTV and DishTV do when there are two simultaneous matches? If they don't give the viewer a chance to choose, I may have to stay with WillowTV online. That's how I am watching the ENG-NZ test match this morning.


Yes - the Willow online subscription is the only way to be able to have a choice of games to watch when matches clash. For 2-3 years, Willow Channel has simply chosen a higher-priority game to show on the Willow channel on DirecTV/Dish - and if you wanted the other match, you were out of luck. Its only in the last month that Willow acquired NEO USA and now has 2 "channels" on DISH, although it seems they always show the same thing.

I don't have experience with Willow on Roku, but spent a bunch of time streaming it from an iPad/iPod with a HDMI adapter plugged into my TV. The feeds from willow.tv (possibly what you're getting on Roku) were sub-standard, but the online service gives the chance to watch thru the Willow channel on youtube.com. This gave a much higher picture quality that was half-way-between SD and HD picture from the satellite provider. If you have the willow online subscription, you might want to try the feed from youtube.com/willow before giving up.


----------



## crabtrp

At least we only have 4 IPL games left, the next test may get more coverage. Hopefully 712 will remain in HD after the end of the tournament.


----------



## saisport

They are taking down Neo Cricket Channel and will have Tencricket, Willow Cricket and Willow Cricket HD..


----------



## satexplorer

*BREAKING NEWS*: Pakistan tour of Ireland will be streamed May 23 and 26 2013 at www.youtube.com/cricketirelandtv and www.cricketireland.ie


----------



## Hackettt

Thanks for all the responses. Now, one final question. Do either DishTV or DirecTV require an additional dish to receive the cricket matches?


----------



## bharath_das

For Dish, you need sattlite 118 to receive the international packages. So, yes you need 1000 plus sattlite to receive both American and international packages on the same dish. If you have only American package, you need additional dish to receive international package. Cricket pack is part international setup.


----------



## bharath_das

Finally IPL crap was over. Hope BCCI will close down the IPL.


----------



## crabtrp

I doubt they'll do that, I just wish Willow would stop giving it precedence over everything else, and the wall to wall replays.

Anyway, a good summer ahead.


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> Finally IPL crap was over. Hope BCCI will close down the IPL.


I thought I was the only one who felt that way! I wish - but will never happen. Hopefully it (and its incarnations) wont expand further to fill even more of the year.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I thought I was the only one who felt that way! I wish - but will never happen. Hopefully it (and its incarnations) wont expand further to fill even more of the year.


I never liked IPL. I did not watch the final fully. I knew it would be a fixing game.


----------



## bharath_das

Today Dish removed Ten Cricket from their lineup. Bye bye Ten cricket. Now only Willow to watch live cricket.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Today Dish removed Ten Cricket from their lineup. Bye bye Ten cricket. Now only Willow to watch live cricket.


this is a stupid decision. Now we will be watching 1/2 amount of cricket. No more cricket from WI, SriLanka, Pakistan and Zim


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
There are lot of questions. Who is going to show cricket that was planned to be shown on Ten Cricket? Are willow going to have more than one channel? We are going to miss WI v Ind v Sri ODIs plus many more games.
Now you need to update your page.


----------



## satroy

I think after some time, willow cricket channel will also go away. Bye bye cricket from USA


----------



## negma

bharath_das said:


> Today Dish removed Ten Cricket from their lineup. Bye bye Ten cricket. Now only Willow to watch live cricket.


Where did you get this information? There is NO update in their daily uplink reports in satguys site for removal and also dish.com still lists Ten in cricket pack and hindi package.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> There are lot of questions. Who is going to show cricket that was planned to be shown on Ten Cricket? Are willow going to have more than one channel? We are going to miss WI v Ind v Sri ODIs plus many more games.
> Now you need to update your page.


TEN Cricket is gone? That caught me by surprise. If it is permantley gone. That means the price of Pakistan and Sri Lanka home games new tv contracts are too expansive. Those costs to increase goes to you the consumers. The possibility of a new channel carriage dispute.

West Indies Cricket may be headed to ESPN3. Zimbabwe Cricket is picked up on Willow Cricket. That leaves a why and when for Pakistan and Sri Lanka Cricket without a broadcaster. You can't have Willow's monopoly machine to run on diesel forever.


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know any IPTV (may be illegal) which carry indian sports channel?


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> TEN Cricket is gone? That caught me by surprise. If it is permantley gone. That means the price of Pakistan and Sri Lanka home games new tv contracts are too expansive. Those costs to increase goes to you the consumers. The possibility of a new channel carriage dispute.
> 
> West Indies Cricket may be headed to ESPN3. Zimbabwe Cricket is picked up on Willow Cricket. That leaves a why and when for Pakistan and Sri Lanka Cricket without a broadcaster. You can't have Willow's monopoly machine to run on diesel forever.


yes, the channel is gone permannently. I don't understand, ten cricket is already showing these games in India so why they can;t show in USA?


----------



## shane22088

Dish Network ICC

Champions Trophy on PPV

http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket/










ICC Champions Trophy
Witness the drama unfold as the world's top 8 cricket nations and biggest rivals battle for the ICC Champions Trophy England & Wales 2013. June 6th - 23rd. The ICC Champions Trophy is an elite event for the top 8 nations in the ICC ODI rankings. Countries participating in this year's tournament include: Australia, England, India, New Zealand, Pakistan, South Africa, Sri Lanka and the West Indies.
Channel 456
Order ICC Champions Trophy Today for *$49.99*
Order Now


----------



## negma

Just FYI - Dish coverage is SD ONLY.


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> Dish Network ICC
> Champions Trophy on PPV
> 
> http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICC Champions Trophy
> Witness the drama unfold as the world's top 8 cricket nations and biggest rivals battle for the ICC Champions Trophy England & Wales 2013. June 6th - 23rd. The ICC Champions Trophy is an elite event for the top 8 nations in the ICC ODI rankings. Countries participating in this year's tournament include: Australia, England, India, New Zealand, Pakistan, South Africa, Sri Lanka and the West Indies.
> Channel 456
> Order ICC Champions Trophy Today for *$49.99*
> Order Now


But ESPN3 is showing this in USA.
Satexplorer,
Does this mean espn3 is not going to do internet coverage?


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> TEN Cricket is gone? That caught me by surprise. If it is permantley gone. That means the price of Pakistan and Sri Lanka home games new tv contracts are too expansive. Those costs to increase goes to you the consumers. The possibility of a new channel carriage dispute.
> 
> West Indies Cricket may be headed to ESPN3. Zimbabwe Cricket is picked up on Willow Cricket. That leaves a why and when for Pakistan and Sri Lanka Cricket without a broadcaster. You can't have Willow's monopoly machine to run on diesel forever.


Does this mean Ten sports/Ten cricket is not showing this in sub-continent?


----------



## gireeshbhat

I spoke to a DISH rep and the only information he had was that "Pakistan home games are not being played so TEN Cricket will no longer be carried". I also asked him if Mega Pack customers will also get Willow TV SD 712 but he did not have any information. If willow is no longer carried by DISH you can always go online. Not so with TEN. That being said, who is going to broadcast the Indian tour of SA late this year? Willow?


----------



## satroy

gireeshbhat said:


> I spoke to a DISH rep and the only information he had was that "Pakistan home games are not being played so TEN Cricket will no longer be carried". I also asked him if Mega Pack customers will also get Willow TV SD 712 but he did not have any information. If willow is no longer carried by DISH you can always go online. Not so with TEN. That being said, who is going to broadcast the Indian tour of SA late this year? Willow?


what about West Indies and Sri Lanka home games? Willow will broadcast India tour on SA. Do you know if any IPTV box carries TEN?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> But ESPN3 is showing this in USA.
> Satexplorer,
> Does this mean espn3 is not going to do internet coverage?


ESPN3 has all the ICC tournaments til' 2015. However, internet subscribes still don't have access to ESPN3. To deter that Dish PPV steps up and offers the tournament to everyone. If you still have access to ESPN3 there is no need to watch on Dish. If you don't have ESPN3 alternative choice is to either watch on Pay-Per-View or take a trip to the tournament.



satroy said:


> Does this mean Ten sports/Ten cricket is not showing this in sub-continent?


TEN Cricket still have those rights in the Subcontinent. Cricket rights including ICC tournaments on TEN Sports only in Pakistan.



gireeshbhat said:


> I spoke to a DISH rep and the only information he had was that "Pakistan home games are not being played so TEN Cricket will no longer be carried". I also asked him if Mega Pack customers will also get Willow TV SD 712 but he did not have any information. If willow is no longer carried by DISH you can always go online. Not so with TEN. That being said, who is going to broadcast the Indian tour of SA late this year? Willow?


Pakistan home games are no longer in Pakistan because of the security situation and political turmoil taking place. Most of the matches are now shifted to the UAE. The price is very hefty to have cricket matches in the Arab countries. Dish rep still may not have clue as to when Pakistan Cricket resumes it's home games. Also the new TV contract price of Pakistan Cricket is too high for carriage in the United States.

Some indication is West Indies cricket could go to ESPN3 as the have rights to Caribbean tournaments and Womens Cricket. Willow has obtained rights to Zimbabwe Cricket. New broadcast rights for Sri Lanka Cricket, that was bought by TEN Cricket, is also too high for coverage in the United States. The South Africa home games are still with Willow Cricket.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> ESPN3 has all the ICC tournaments til' 2015. However, internet subscribes still don't have access to ESPN3. To deter that Dish PPV steps up and offers the tournament to everyone. If you still have access to ESPN3 there is no need to watch on Dish. If you don't have ESPN3 alternative choice is to either watch on Pay-Per-View or take a trip to the tournament.
> 
> TEN Cricket still have those rights in the Subcontinent. Cricket rights including ICC tournaments on TEN Sports only in Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan home games are no longer in Pakistan because of the security situation and political turmoil taking place. Most of the matches are now shifted to the UAE. The price is very hefty to have cricket matches in the Arab countries. Dish rep still may not have clue as to when Pakistan Cricket resumes it's home games. Also the new TV contract price of Pakistan Cricket is too high for carriage in the United States.
> 
> Some indication is West Indies cricket could go to ESPN3 as the have rights to Caribbean tournaments and Womens Cricket. Willow has obtained rights to Zimbabwe Cricket. New broadcast rights for Sri Lanka Cricket, that was bought by TEN Cricket, is also too high for coverage in the United States. The South Africa home games are still with Willow Cricket.


So this means people in USA will not be able to watch Pakistan and Sri Lanka home games. Can IPTV like Watchindia, yupp etc can carry ten cricket from india?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> So this means people in USA will not be able to watch Pakistan and Sri Lanka home games. Can IPTV like Watchindia, yupp etc can carry ten cricket from india?


On your own risk if you want to watch that on IPTV or get those sneaking surprises from the Willow's prosecution team.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> On your own risk if you want to watch that on IPTV or get those sneaking surprises from the Willow's prosecution team.


what is the problem if willow does not show and one watches them by other means?


----------



## satroy

so it looks like things are moving backwards in regards to cricket telecast in USA. At one time we had three dedicared channels and cricket from all boards were shown. Now we reduced to one channel and lost 4 cricket board coverage - Pakistan, Sri Lanka, West Indies and New Zealand.


----------



## crabtrp

satroy said:


> so it looks like things are moving backwards in regards to cricket telecast in USA. At one time we had three dedicared channels and cricket from all boards were shown. Now we reduced to one channel and lost 4 cricket board coverage - Pakistan, Sri Lanka, West Indies and New Zealand.


But on the plus side, if your cricket board is covered (or the one your team is touring) then we do have an HD channel. I am fortunate that England is my team and the two upcoming Ashes series should be covered. I can get ESPN 3 so I am covered there too. The HD is a vast improvement over the old PQ.

I am on the cricket pack, are they going to revert us to the Willow Channel only for $5 less?


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
I am desparate to get TEN cricket because I like WI, PAK and Sri Lankan talented players (Always I thought more talented than any other countries). Can we lobby to get it back on Dish Network or ask DirecTv to carry it or ask any IPTV provider to carry it? 
When can you get some info about if espn3 will take over WI cricket?


----------



## satroy

Dish is providing one channel Willow package at 14.99.


----------



## tonysingh

sir what is big flix channel 725 on dish network means big international channel 725. I see only one channel.


second question I see hindi pack has willow cricket and ten cricket do we get our money back from dishnetwork bc we have cricket pack.

espn3 is giving free icc trophy cricket while dish network choose pay piew for 50 dollars what is point of having willow cricket then.

We get robbed by ipl already bc ipl was fixed. they should give us icc trophy for free on dishnetwork.


----------



## satexplorer

tonysingh said:


> sir what is big flix channel 725 on dish network means big international channel 725. I see only one channel.
> 
> second question I see hindi pack has willow cricket and ten cricket do we get our money back from dishnetwork bc we have cricket pack.
> 
> espn3 is giving free icc trophy cricket while dish network choose pay piew for 50 dollars what is point of having willow cricket then.
> 
> We get robbed by ipl already bc ipl was fixed. they should give us icc trophy for free on dishnetwork.


1. Dish ch 725 BIG Magic and BIG Flix On-Demand Channel is owned by Reliance India.
2. Refunds for that? Ask a Dish rep if you have Cricket Pack. I think you meant credit for dropping the cricket pack?
3. People who don't have ESPN3 can go with Dish PPV to watch ICC Champions Trophy.
4. BCCI was never aware of what was going on. IPL is not part of the ICC.
Anyone remember the slapgate between Harbhajan Singh and Sreesanth? 5 years now, Harbhajan Singh has 1 IPL title and Sreesanth with no IPL title was caught fixing.


----------



## satroy

Ten is also going to take over Australian cricket. So we are going to lose Australian board soon. The cricket coverage in USA is going to die soon. Lets wake up and try to get the TEN cricket back either on dish or direc tv or IPTV. 
I have decided to illegaly get that channel through IPTV if someone carry.
Do anyone know who carries this channel?


----------



## satroy

I found 2-3 IPTV providers that carry TenSports or TenCricket indian channel. Are tensports and ten cricket same channel in india?


----------



## satroy

So I assume ten cricket has been removed from Dish world internet service.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer
can i end up going to jail if I watch indian sports channel through IPTV? I am desparate to watch cricket.


----------



## satexplorer

TEN Cricket do come back soon to America. Those curriencies of Pakistan and Sri Lanka are so up.


----------



## satexplorer

We still have no Broadcast rights winner in Australia that is. Two free-to-air channels are duking it out. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/cricket/channel-nine-moves-to-block-ten-networks-stinging-500-million-delivery-to-poach-international-cricket/story-fni2fnmo-1226654869736


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
There is an on-line ditto tv run by Zee network. Right now it legally provides all other channels minus Ten Cricket in USA, Canada, Singapore etc. Now that Ten cricket is not avaivale from dish or directv, can we request them to lift restriction of Ten Cricket in USA?


----------



## billu

does any one know what indian cricket action willow cricket has to offer other than Ind-SA series? will they cover champions trophy or ind-WI-SL tri-series?


----------



## satroy

billu said:


> does any one know what indian cricket action willow cricket has to offer other than Ind-SA series? will they cover champions trophy or ind-WI-SL tri-series?


no, willow will not cover champions trophy nor ind-wi-sl series. The rights for ind-wi-sl series is with ten cricket ans as you now ten cricket has been removed from usa. bad luck for us.


----------



## negma

I am still hopeful that Willow will show cricket from WI..when NEO went offline and became Willow, we had ZIM vs BANG showed in both TEN and WILLOW (post #61 in this thread)..I am thinking they don't see a reason to hold more channels if everything can be covered in one and that too in HD..well, I know this is wishful thinking, but I am guessing it will happen. If we don't get it, we don't..what can we do? For now, we can look at the positives.


----------



## rwmair

satexplorer said:


> We still have no Broadcast rights winner in Australia that is. Two free-to-air channels are duking it out. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/cricket/channel-nine-moves-to-block-ten-networks-stinging-500-million-delivery-to-poach-international-cricket/story-fni2fnmo-1226654869736


I thought Star India has Australian rights for a number of years to come - and so by default Willow should have it in the US. If that's correct, then the host broadcaster in Australia should not matter for coverage in the US (or India). Although Ch9 had better figure out how to retain the rights in Australia - I don't want to listen to a bunch of amateurs instead of Richie, Mark Nicholas, etc!

While its disappointing to see TEN cricket go, as it seems their live coverage and PQ was good, I find it interesting this happens at the same time as Willow takes over NEO, and launches a HD channel. I'd put money on them securing all US rights except those held by ESPN3 at this time.


----------



## crabtrp

rwmair said:


> While its disappointing to see TEN cricket go, as it seems their live coverage and PQ was good, I find it interesting this happens at the same time as Willow takes over NEO, and launches a HD channel. I'd put money on them securing all US rights except those held by ESPN3 at this time.


That would be awesome, I hope your thoughts become reality.


----------



## rwmair

satexplorer said:


> We still have no Broadcast rights winner in Australia that is. Two free-to-air channels are duking it out. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/cricket/channel-nine-moves-to-block-ten-networks-stinging-500-million-delivery-to-poach-international-cricket/story-fni2fnmo-1226654869736


Channel 9 in Australia has managed to retain the local broadcast rights for international cricket.

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/cricket/channel-nine-keeps-cricket-after-declaring-at-the-last-minute-20130603-2nm8h.html

The rival free-to-air network, Channel 10, has taken the BigBashLeague rights from the Australian pay-TV broadcaster, Foxtel.

Lets see how this plays out further afield!


----------



## tonysingh

quite shame that ten cricket is not going out while they have same sign whenever I put the ten cricket. kick the channel out why u have put the sign of willow cirkcet in ten cricket. just take out the channel out if you don,t want.

second the channels 713 neo cricket as willow cricket also have same sign do it

where is willow cricket hd I don,t see that why dish is losing his customers there is bad. chneel 725 is not big flix I have that channel nothing on it.

also champions trophy should be free for old customers shame watching it free on espn3 for free bc Verizon.


----------



## tonysingh

get dd1 one national channel for cricket.


----------



## satroy

tonysingh said:


> get dd1 one national channel for cricket.


what cricket dd 1 national channel is showing?


----------



## satroy

can anyone know how can I watch DD sports and other DD channels in USA with a good quality picture?


----------



## satroy

espn backing WI cricket, they are thinking over ODI and tests coverage, looking for right opportunity. Now that ten cricket is gone, they can easily get the right if they want.

http://www.windiescricket.com/news/espn-backing-west-indies-cricket

SatExplorer,
How can we talk to ESPN to put up the request?


----------



## satexplorer

NEW: India will tour Zimbabwe July-August 2013 and the tour dates (unofficial) Australia tour of India October-November 2013 are on page 1.



satroy said:


> espn backing WI cricket, they are thinking over ODI and tests coverage, looking for right opportunity. Now that ten cricket is gone, they can easily get the right if they want.
> 
> http://www.windiescricket.com/news/espn-backing-west-indies-cricket
> 
> SatExplorer,
> How can we talk to ESPN to put up the request?


As I predicted. ESPN3 will only get those rights for the USA, Puerto Rico & Guam. TEN Cricket currently has a carriage dispute with Dish. Not just that, sources close to a rival broadcaster in India are reporting that the IPL betting scandal could impact both IPL worldwide broadcasters including Willow Cricket and TEN Cricket.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> NEW: India will tour Zimbabwe July-August 2013 and the tour dates (unofficial) Australia tour of India October-November 2013 are on page 1.
> 
> As I predicted. ESPN3 will only get those rights for the USA, Puerto Rico & Guam. TEN Cricket currently has a carriage dispute with Dish. Not just that, sources close to a rival broadcaster in India are reporting that the IPL betting scandal could impact both IPL worldwide broadcasters including Willow Cricket and TEN Cricket.


SatExplorer,
ESPN has not decided yet, they are thinking. So we can not say for sure. Most probably they will not not get because there is no revenue.


----------



## satroy

any info about telecast of India - SL - WI tri-nation ODI series in USA? Ten cricket was supposed to cover, but no longer ten cricket in USA. So who is going to cover it in USA? Most probably no one will cover unless espn3 does.
Willow is showing India Zim tour. Who does want to see Zim game? people rather will be interested to see the tri-nation ODI series from WI.


----------



## satroy

Is there any chance that Dish or DirecTv will get Sky Sports?


----------



## satroy

I have unsubscribed dish network cricket pack and settled with only willow cricket. But they are still selling cricket pack. I no longer can see the ten cricket channel, can anyone tell me if the channel still exist (although showing only willow cricket logo)? I am hoping ten cricket might be back, but how do I know?


----------



## bharath_das

Today Apple TV added Watch ESPN apps on their lineup. Good move by apple. Now we can watch ESPN3 without iPad or system.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Today Apple TV added Watch ESPN apps on their lineup. Good move by apple. Now we can watch ESPN3 without iPad or system.


I have apple tv, but don't see ESPN3


----------



## bharath_das

I have apple tv, but don't see ESPN3

Go settings and update the software manually. Today apple added 5 new apps including watch ESPN and HBO Go.

Go to settings -- General -- update software


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
The Zee TV USA is advertising WI tri series to be live on ten cricket. So do you think Dish/DirecTv trying to get ten cricket feed back?


----------



## satroy

Willow cricket is showing Eng domestic 40 overs tournament live. But the sound sucks.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> The Zee TV USA is advertising WI tri series to be live on ten cricket. So do you think Dish/DirecTv trying to get ten cricket feed back?


I saw that on Zee TV and checked out their website. Surveying million of cricket fans in order to show us the Tri-Series? Smart marketing move. The last six months there have been no ads from TEN Cricket. With that kind of no money and big broadcast deals with Pakistan and Sri Lanka may have lead to a carriage dispute. The team at Dish that brought TEN Cricket are no longer there. I have no clue, if there are negoiations of getting the TEN Cricket back. DirecTV getting TEN Cricket is a long shot.

TEN Cricket resurface in America?
Could we see the Tri-series on Zee TV, Zee Cinema or Zing? (August 2005 Zee TV did show Afro-Asia Cup with ads)
End up on ESPN3?
End up on the monopoly machine Willow.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> I saw that on Zee TV and checked out their website. Surveying million of cricket fans in order to show us the Tri-Series? Smart marketing move. The last six months there have been no ads from TEN Cricket. With that kind of no money and big broadcast deals with Pakistan and Sri Lanka may have lead to a carriage dispute. The team at Dish that brought TEN Cricket are no longer there. I have no clue, if there are negoiations of getting the TEN Cricket back. DirecTV getting TEN Cricket is a long shot.
> 
> TEN Cricket resurface in America?
> Could we see the Tri-series on Zee TV, Zee Cinema or Zing? (August 2005 Zee TV did show Afro-Asia Cup with ads)
> End up on ESPN3?
> End up on the monopoly machine Willow.


Please provide the surveying URLso that I can vote


----------



## shane22088

The tri series in the Caribbean is showing on Espn3 espn has just update there watch espn app


----------



## shane22088

India vs zim and South Africa vs Sri Lanka is on espn 3


----------



## bharath_das

India vs zim and South Africa vs Sri Lanka is on espn 3


Yes, I checked. Thanks for sharing. It is great news.


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> India vs zim and South Africa vs Sri Lanka is on espn 3ough I am


is espn3 showing pakistan tour of WI? I am more interested to watch Pakistan games than Sri Lanka although Iinally from India am orig


----------



## negma

Espn3 is good news and not...it is good we have coverage..but for some, espn3 is only possible if they have subscription to cable. There is no more a convenience of one service provider for all matches (with the exception of ICC events). Espn3 should do something about covering it on tv. We cannot go back to days when dish would make every series a PPV.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Yes, I checked. Thanks for sharing. It is great news.


where did you check?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> India vs zim and South Africa vs Sri Lanka is on espn 3


willow tv is also showing India vs Zim. Are espn3 showing also test matches or only ODIs?


----------



## bharath_das

where did you check?


Go to Watch ESPN apps and select cricket under sports and then check upcoming..


----------



## satexplorer

I'm not surprise that West Indies cricket goes to ESPN3. The jaw drops on TEN Cricket coverage is going to ESPN3!


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> I'm not surprise that West Indies cricket goes to ESPN3. The jaw drops on TEN Cricket coverage is going to ESPN3!


I think it is better deal because espn3 is free and better picture quality than ten cricket. It seems like espn3 bagged Sri Lanka cricket. Then what about pakistan cricket?


----------



## negma

Just FYI..if you want to watch ICC Champions FINALS on Dish, it is only $4.99 and you can order online.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Today Apple TV added Watch ESPN apps on their lineup. Good move by apple. Now we can watch ESPN3 without iPad or system.


----------



## satroy

But one thing not good of Apple TV as you noticed or not. The video is being played around 10 seconds delayed as compared to if you watch on PC or ipod etc. on average one ball delayed. If you go to cric info site you will see ball already bowled but that video appears on Apple TV after 10 s


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> But one thing not good of Apple TV as you noticed or not. The video is being played around 10 seconds delayed as compared to if you watch on PC or ipod etc. on average one ball delayed. If you go to cric info site you will see ball already bowled but that video appears on Apple TV after 10 s


Do anyone know how to fix this delay?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> Do anyone know how to fix this delay?


xbox espn has even more delay - lagging two balls


----------



## crabtrp

The apple tv coverage is so much better than trying to mess with the pc attached to the tv. First time I have used the apple tv in probably 18 months, not sure why roku doesn't have the watch espn app.


----------



## satroy

crabtrp said:


> The apple tv coverage is so much better than trying to mess with the pc attached to the tv. First time I have used the apple tv in probably 18 months, not sure why roku doesn't have the watch espn app.


Apple tv has 10 seconds delay than pc, did you notice it?


----------



## crabtrp

satroy said:


> Apple tv has 10 seconds delay than pc, did you notice it?


I have just been watching the Apple TV coverage, so no.

The PQ is excellent, this is not at all a bad way of watching.

Come on England!


----------



## satroy

crabtrp said:


> I have just been watching the Apple TV coverage, so no.
> 
> The PQ is excellent, this is not at all a bad way of watching.
> 
> Come on England!


if you open espn3 on your pc, you will see apple tv lagging one ball. It is strange you are not seeing it. I am seeing it.


----------



## crabtrp

well crap. 

And why does square leg umpire have to refer every decision upstairs now? Make a decision and move the game along.


----------



## satroy

crabtrp said:


> well crap.
> 
> And why does square leg umpire have to refer every decision upstairs now? Make a decision and move the game along.


what version of apple tv you are using?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Apple tv has 10 seconds delay than pc, did you notice it?


This is just a factor of the world we live in. Everything has some delay. The streaming video on the PC is delayed too in comparison to live TV - often by 10-20 seconds. On DirecTV, HD channels are delayed 5-10 seconds in comparison to the SD channel. Satellite TV is delayed in comparison to over-the-air TV. If the delay is minimal and doesn't impact picture quality/enjoyment, does it matter?

Hopefully ESPN3 will now start pushing their app out to internet-connected TV's, so we won't need any additional device behind the TV (how we currently watch Netflix and Hulu)


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> This is just a factor of the world we live in. Everything has some delay. The streaming video on the PC is delayed too in comparison to live TV - often by 10-20 seconds. On DirecTV, HD channels are delayed 5-10 seconds in comparison to the SD channel. Satellite TV is delayed in comparison to over-the-air TV. If the delay is minimal and doesn't impact picture quality/enjoyment, does it matter?
> 
> Hopefully ESPN3 will now start pushing their app out to internet-connected TV's, so we won't need any additional device behind the TV (how we currently watch Netflix and Hulu)


I know. I connected my laptop, apple tv and xbox to the cable modem all with direct wired LAN connection. Apple TV 15 seconds delayed from what I see on laptop and xbox delay by 30 seconds from laptop and 15 seconds from apple tv


----------



## negma

Does anyone know what this link means?

http://zeetvusa.com/ten-cricket/

Is anyone (cable or dish or directv or FIOS or ATT or anything else) carrying TEN CRICKET at all in USA?


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> Does anyone know what this link means?
> 
> http://zeetvusa.com/ten-cricket/
> 
> Is anyone (cable or dish or directv or FIOS or ATT or anything else) carrying TEN CRICKET at all in USA?


No Ten cricket in USA


----------



## billu

With the number of live cricket series (featuring India) that watchespn is showing, it is on par with any good cricket channel like willow or ten cricket. It had the Champions Trophy and now has Tri-series of Ind-WI-SL.


----------



## rwmair

Willow have recently added lists of tours and tournaments through February 2015 on their website. It seems like its matches played in England, India, Australia, South Africa and Zimbabwe, as well as the Hong Kong Sixes.

I've never seen them give out this much info in one go before? Are they getting secure, or over-confident?

England County 2013 
The Ashes 2013 in England 
India tour of Zimbabwe 2013 
Zimbabwe vs Pakistan 2013 (2 Test , 3 ODI , 2 T20) 
Sri Lanka tour of Zimbabwe 2013 series (2 Test , 3 ODI , 2 T20) 
India domestic 2013-14 
Australia tour of India 2013 series (7 ODI , 1 T20) 
Hong Kong Cricket Sixes 2013 (24 Matches) 
India tour of South Africa 2013 (3 Test , 7 ODI , 2 T20) 
England tour of Australia 2013-14 
Big Bash T20 2013-14 (34 Matches) 
Australia tour of South Africa 2014 series (3 Test , 3T20) 
Indian Premier League 2014 (76 T20) 
Australia tour of Zimbabwe 2014 Series (3 ODI) 
South Africa Tour of Zimbabwe 2014 series (2 Test , 3 ODI , 1 T20) 
India vs West Indies 2014 (3 Test , 5 ODI , 1 T20) 
India domestic 2014-15 
Hong Kong Cricket Sixes 2014 (24 Matches) 
West Indies tour of South Africa 2014-15 series (3 Test , 5 ODI , 2 T20) 
Australia vs India 2014-15 (4 Test , 7 ODI , 2 T20) 
KFC Big Bash T20 2014-15 (36 T20)

Their info pages now list direct streaming to Panasonic Viera internet-connected TV's (but still not Sony Bravia... agghh!!) The TV channel page still does not mention anything about the TV channel in HD on Dish Network


----------



## rwmair

How is the PQ on the English county matches Willow is currently showing? Direct feed from Sky Sports, or a re-broadcast of the Star Cricket feed from India?


----------



## satexplorer

Thank you rwmair for that info. No thanks to Willow's countless monopoly of retaining their rights. I stick to my ESPN3 for now. ESPN why does DirecTV and Dish have alternate channels. You need Cricket coverage on them. ESPN is still not listening to my request. Too many coffee cups, eh?

That leaves Pakistan Cricket without a broadcaster. Will ESPN3 get coverage of New Zealand Cricket?


----------



## satexplorer

_NEW_: ESPN3 will show Caribbean Premier League online.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Thank you rwmair for that info. No thanks to Willow's countless monopoly of retaining their rights. I stick to my ESPN3 for now. ESPN why does DirecTV and Dish have alternate channels. You need Cricket coverage on them. ESPN is still not listening to my request. Too many coffee cups, eh?
> 
> That leaves Pakistan Cricket without a broadcaster. Will ESPN3 get coverage of New Zealand Cricket?


I am confused with WI games right. is ESPN only showing tri-nation tournament? Who is the broadcaster of West Indies cricket? Is espn3 broadcaster of SRi Lanka cricket? If not, then that leaves West Indies, Sri Lanka, Pakistan and New Zealand cricket without a broadcaster.


----------



## negma

satexplorer said:


> Thank you rwmair for that info. No thanks to Willow's countless monopoly of retaining their rights. I stick to my ESPN3 for now. ESPN why does DirecTV and Dish have alternate channels. You need Cricket coverage on them. ESPN is still not listening to my request. Too many coffee cups, eh?
> 
> That leaves Pakistan Cricket without a broadcaster. Will ESPN3 get coverage of New Zealand Cricket?


Exactly...there is no point in online only coverage with so many restrictions from ISP


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> Exactly...there is no point in online only coverage with so many restrictions from ISP


Agree...they have lot of channels and easily they can use one tv channel


----------



## satroy

pakistan is visiting West Indies. Is espn3 going to cover that series?


----------



## satroy

today espn3 on apple tv not working great, occasionally picture stopping. is anyone having the same issue?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Agree...they have lot of channels and easily they can use one tv channel


While I agree that I'd like to see more cricket on a regular TV channel (esp on DirecTV) - it should be added that just because DirecTV has 3 or 4 "Alternate" ESPN channels listed in the guide on DirecTV (and possibly Dish) systems, that doesn't mean that content can automatically be shown on them. Most of the time, these channels show nothing, and so no satellite bandwidth is used. When they are used (same with the US sports packages) other stuff must be cut... ppv channels are reduced, other channels compressed more. I'm sure ESPN and DirecTV have some agreement over how often these channels can be used to actually show something.


----------



## satroy

do anyone experience occasional picture stop and buffering with espn3 on apple tv? what is the solution?


----------



## shane22088

Wi vs pak is on Espn3


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> Wi vs pak is on Espn3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByDBSTalk1372857019.465855.jpg


look like espn3 bought rights of games played in West Indies and Sri Lanka


----------



## rwmair

For those with Willow TV channel (in SD or HD) - how has the picture and feed quality been for the Eng-NZ series and the recent English county matches?

I need to decide if I'm subscribing to them for the Ashes series - but if its low-quality picture rebroadcast from India, I might be less inclined to. Thanks!


----------



## gireeshbhat

rwmair said:


> For those with Willow TV channel (in SD or HD) - how has the picture and feed quality been for the Eng-NZ series and the recent English county matches?
> 
> I need to decide if I'm subscribing to them for the Ashes series - but if its low-quality picture rebroadcast from India, I might be less inclined to. Thanks!


The picture quality on the HD channel has been fabulous, glorious even (especially for the county games ..flt20 etc). Granted none of these were rebroadcasts from India. What feed they will choose for the Ashes who knows.... we are talking about willow after all.


----------



## crabtrp

gireeshbhat said:


> The picture quality on the HD channel has been fabulous, glorious even (especially for the county games ..flt20 etc). Granted none of these were rebroadcasts from India. What feed they will choose for the Ashes who knows.... we are talking about willow after all.


i hope to goodness it is sky's coverage.

Come on England.


----------



## rwmair

gireeshbhat said:


> The picture quality on the HD channel has been fabulous, glorious even (especially for the county games ..flt20 etc). Granted none of these were rebroadcasts from India. What feed they will choose for the Ashes who knows.... we are talking about willow after all.


This sounds promising. At least it indicates they currently have the ability to bring a feed directly from Sky in England - so hopefully the Ashes coverage will be similar.

The HD channel on DISH has me wondering about sticking with DirecTV for the first time in 12 years.....


----------



## crabtrp

The guide never did update to show the Ashes game. The coverage is Sky's and the HD looks spectacular. This summer is going to be awesome.

Interesting first day play!


----------



## satroy

ESPN3 bags exclusive telecast rights for cricket in the US
this is good but would be better if ESPN create a dedicated HD cricket tv channel instead of via internet


----------



## negma

satroy said:


> ESPN3 bags exclusive telecast rights for cricket in the US
> this is good but would be better if ESPN create a dedicated HD cricket tv channel instead of via internet


Exclusive rights for what series/games/board?


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> Exclusive rights for what series/games/board?


WI, Sri Lanka, Pak


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
The following three are without any USA broadcaster. So who will take those?
- Tour matches from New Zealand
- Sri Lanka premier league
- Bangladesh Premier League


----------



## satexplorer

Fixtures for the the 2015 cricket World Cup jointly hosted by New Zealand and Australia.
Credit: International Cricket Council, New Zealand Newswire

All times local, times not official.

Saturday February 14 New Zealand v Sri Lanka, Christchurch 11:00
Australia v England, Melbourne 14:00
Sunday February 15 South Africa v Zimbabwe, Hamilton 14:00
India v Pakistan, Adelaide 13:30
February 16 West Indies v Ireland, Nelson 11:00
February 17 New Zealand v Qualifier 3, Dunedin 11:00
February 18 Bangladesh v Qualifier 2, Canberra 14:00
February 19 Zimbabwe v Qualifier 4, Nelson 11:00
February 20 New Zealand v England, Wellington 14:00
Saturday February 21 Pakistan v West Indies, Christchurch 11:00
Australia v Bangladesh, Brisbane 13:00
Sunday February 22 Sri Lanka v Q2, Dunedin 11:00
South Africa v India, Melbourne 14:00
February 23 England v Q3, Christchurch 11:00
February 24 West Indies v Zimbabwe, Canberra 14:00
February 25: Ireland v Q4, Brisbane 13:00
February 26: Q2 v Q3, Dunedin 11:00
Sri Lanka v Bangladesh, Melbourne 14:00
February 27 South Africa v West Indies, Sydney 14:00
Saturday February 28 New Zealand v Australia, Auckland 14:00
India v Q4, Perth 13:30
Sunday March 1: England v Sri Lanka, Wellington 11:00
Pakistan v Zimbabwe, Brisbane 13:00
March 3 South Africa v Ireland, Canberra 14:00
March 4 Pakistan v Q4, Napier 14:00
Australia v Q2, Sydney 14:00
March 5 Bangladesh v Q3, Nelson 11:00
March 6 India v West Indies, Perth 13:30
Saturday March 7: South Africa v Pakistan, Auckland 14:00
Zimbabwe v Ireland, Hobart 14:00
Sunday March 8 New Zealand v Q2, Napier 11:00
Australia v Sri Lanka, Sydney 14:00
March 9 England v Bangladesh, Adelaide 13:30
March 10 India v Ireland, Hamilton 14:00
March 11 Sri Lanka v Q3, Hobart 14:00
March 12 South Africa v Q4, Wellington 14:00
March 13 New Zealand v Bangladesh, Hamilton 14:00
England v Q2, Sydney 14:00
Saturday March 14 India v Zimbabwe, Auckland 14:00
Australia v Q3, Hobart 14:00
Sunday March 15 West Indies v Q4, Napier 11:00
Pakistan v Ireland, Adelaide 13:30
March 18 Quarterfinal 1, Sydney 14:00
March 19 Quarterfinal 2, Melbourne 14:00
March 20 Quarterfinal 3, Adelaide 13:30
March 21 Quarterfinal 4, Wellington 14:00
March 24 Semifinal 1, Auckland 14:00
March 26 Semifinal 2, Sydney 14:00
Sunday March 29 Final, Melbourne 14:00


----------



## Hackettt

Is DirectTV showing Willow TV in HD now? In addition, does it continue to show commercials between every over?

I know it's not optimal, but the combination of Willow's YouTube Channel and Google's new Chromecast has been very good for me. The picture quality is quite good and it rarely shows commercials between overs.

The huge drawback has been I cannot get it to work on live matches, which is okay many times because of the time difference. I am hoping that Google will update the Chromecast to allow live broadcasts.


----------



## satroy

Willow has stopped showing Eng domestic cricket = Friends life 20 and ECB 40. Do anyone know why?


----------



## quizzer

What's the difference between these 2 cricket packs - International cricket pack and International Willow pack? Both have only 2 channels - willow and willow hd? Why would anyone go for the 19.99?

Am I missing something?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Willow has stopped showing Eng domestic cricket = Friends life 20 and ECB 40. Do anyone know why?


I'm guessing its because they have international matches on (tests from England or Zim-Ind games) every day at the moment. There was a Friends Life T20 being streamed on their website last I logged in there, a few days ago.


----------



## Hackettt

The site is still advertising England County on the front page; however, the listing of matches is gone from the events page. I believe the FriendsLife T20 has break until Aug 17.


----------



## Hackettt

WillowTV is listing the English T20 matches again on its website. Somerset and Surrey play today at 11:15 EST.


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> The site is still advertising England County on the front page; however, the listing of matches is gone from the events page. I believe the FriendsLife T20 has break until Aug 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByDBSTalk1375686293.005448.jpg


As seen on page 1, we only list the televised dates.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
Zee TV launched SkyBoxTv IPTV service in USA, and they carry TEN Cricket. So you can watch LIVE cricket on Ten Cricket in USA as well. I am watching it now while Willow TV stopped Pak/Zim game to show Aus/Eng game.


----------



## shane22088

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> Zee TV launched SkyBoxTv IPTV service in USA, and they carry TEN Cricket. So you can watch LIVE cricket on Ten Cricket in USA as well. I am watching it now while Willow TV stopped Pak/Zim game to show Aus/Eng game.


where can i buy SkyBoxTv IPTV in usa ?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> where can i buy SkyBoxTv IPTV in usa ?


call 8663656723


----------



## oldschoolecw

satroy said:


> call 8663656723


Do you have a link? And what is the price plan?

Is this the skybox your talking about http://www.skybox.tv/ I don't see Cricket anywhere


----------



## satroy

oldschoolecw said:


> Do you have a link? And what is the price plan?
> 
> Is this the skybox your talking about http://www.skybox.tv/ I don't see Cricket anywhere


it is www.skyboxtv.com, the web site is under construction, you need to call the number I had given.


----------



## oldschoolecw

satroy said:


> it is www.skyboxtv.com, the web site is under construction, you need to call the number I had given.


Thanks


----------



## satexplorer

TEN Cricket available on the IPTV. Cool, well see if the channel doesn't fade like many channels had on Dish.

Updates on the broadcast rights as of September 1, 2013

Pakistan Cricket broadcast contract with Taj Entertainment Network (TEN Cricket) has expired in June. PCB has a new chairman Najam Sethi. He wants to give television rights to Independent Media Corporation which owns Geo Super.

Pakistan home series vs South Africa and vs Sri Lanka could be on different networks. The 4 networks in the bidding Taj Entertainment Network, Independent Media Corporation (Geo Super), Pakistan Television and Nimbus.

The fallout from the match fixing in BPL has BCB resetting the broadcast rights. Just like 2012, BCB has again failed to find a broadcaster for their current International home matches.

India may not tour New Zealand in 2014 due to the Asia Cup. Leading to the dismay of the current broadcast rights retained by Nimbus.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> TEN Cricket available on the IPTV. Cool, well see if the channel doesn't fade like many channels had on Dish.
> 
> Updates on the broadcast rights as of September 1, 2013
> 
> Pakistan Cricket broadcast contract with Taj Entertainment Network (TEN Cricket) has expired in June. PCB has a new chairman Najam Sethi. He wants to give television rights to Independent Media Corporation which owns Geo Super.
> 
> Pakistan home series vs South Africa and vs Sri Lanka could be on different networks. The 4 networks in the bidding Taj Entertainment Network, Independent Media Corporation (Geo Super), Pakistan Television and Nimbus.
> 
> The fallout from the match fixing in BPL has BCB resetting the broadcast rights. Just like 2012, BCB has again failed to find a broadcaster for their current International home matches.
> 
> India may not tour New Zealand in 2014 due to the Asia Cup. Leading to the dismay of the current broadcast rights retained by Nimbus.


SatExplorer,
So the following games or tours are not going to be shown in USA as I understand from you. Is that right?
- Pakistan home game (actually in UAE)
- Bangladesh home game including BPL
- west indies tour of New Zealand

I don't care about bangladesh, but would like to watch Pakistan home game and WI Vs. NZ


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> So the following games or tours are not going to be shown in USA as I understand from you. Is that right?
> - Pakistan home game (actually in UAE)
> - Bangladesh home game including BPL
> - west indies tour of New Zealand
> 
> I don't care about bangladesh, but would like to watch Pakistan home game and WI Vs. NZ


ESPN3 still has the rights to Pakistan home games. However, host broadcaster is still yet to be determined.

Today, BCCI has approved a shortned tour to New Zealand starting in January.

Bangladesh Cricket rights comes with BPL. ESPN3 don't want the BPL because of the price BCB is asking.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> ESPN3 still has the rights to Pakistan home games. However, host broadcaster is still yet to be determined.
> 
> Today, BCCI has approved a shortned tour to New Zealand starting in January.
> 
> Bangladesh Cricket rights comes with BPL. ESPN3 don't want the BPL because of the price BCB is asking.


India is going to tour New Zealand. Who will cover the tour in USA?


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> TEN Cricket available on the IPTV. Cool, well see if the channel doesn't fade like many channels had on Dish.
> 
> Updates on the broadcast rights as of September 1, 2013
> 
> Pakistan Cricket broadcast contract with Taj Entertainment Network (TEN Cricket) has expired in June. PCB has a new chairman Najam Sethi. He wants to give television rights to Independent Media Corporation which owns Geo Super.
> 
> Pakistan home series vs South Africa and vs Sri Lanka could be on different networks. The 4 networks in the bidding Taj Entertainment Network, Independent Media Corporation (Geo Super), Pakistan Television and Nimbus.
> 
> The fallout from the match fixing in BPL has BCB resetting the broadcast rights. Just like 2012, BCB has again failed to find a broadcaster for their current International home matches.
> 
> India may not tour New Zealand in 2014 due to the Asia Cup. Leading to the dismay of the current broadcast rights retained by Nimbus.


Actually Ten cricket is kind of useless in USA given that Willow and espn3 are covering all the live games in USA that are on ten cricket. The picture quality of Willow and espn3 are better


----------



## negma

The real question with SKYBOX emerging is "Are we going to have ESPN3 cover games that are available through TEN CRICKET?" If TEN CRICKET is available only through their SKY BOX and they dont let ESPN3 cover their games, then we are back to THREE different sources - Willow, ESPN3 (if you are tied to ISP for internet only) and Sky Box...


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> The real question with SKYBOX emerging is "Are we going to have ESPN3 cover games that are available through TEN CRICKET?" If TEN CRICKET is available only through their SKY BOX and they dont let ESPN3 cover their games, then we are back to THREE different sources - Willow, ESPN3 (if you are tied to ISP for internet only) and Sky Box...


Also it is costly. Earlier Willow, ten cricket and neo cricket together cost $19.99. Now $14.99 for willow and another $19.99 for skybox ten cricket.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Also it is costly. Earlier Willow, ten cricket and neo cricket together cost $19.99. Now $14.99 for willow and another $19.99 for skybox ten cricket.


This sounds like a dodgy operation. Dish have their own IPTV service now also - it sounds like this Skybox service could be infringing on rights held by Willow, ESPN3 (for cricket into the US) and DishWorld (IPTV streaming of other channels on Skybox). If they impact ESPN3 in any noticeable way, ESPN will shut them down. Dish will shut off offending channels on their own service until popular opinion/outcry swells. Willow.... well, you know what can happen there. If its costly, has low PQ, and no website, I'd beware.....


----------



## rajmarie

Plus if willow & espn3 are basically coving all the series then why add another expensive cricket package


----------



## negma

TEN has rights to some cricket, so they can stop letting ESPN3 cover the same games, which will mean we need a skybox for anything streamed through TEN CRICKET and it is hard to justify $19.99 just for TEN CRICKET (if that's what you are interested in). I am not sure about infringements on other channels. Net-Net: It is unclear how this box & package will work, no website yet, etc. Like you guys, I will wait for now.


----------



## satroy

ECB 40 overs tournament final is going on today, but willow is not showing it


----------



## negma

Does anyone has any update on TEN CRICKET in USA, especially on DISH or ROKU or other channels? I am not convinced with Sky Box TV...yet.


----------



## rwmair

Willow website is now listing the Bangladesh v New Zealand series, with first test listed on their TV schedules this week; plus Pakistan v Sri Lanka in UAE in December/January. Is Willow going to have home matches from all test countries except WI and Sri Lanka?


----------



## billu

Does anyone know which channel is showing india-australia cricket (ODI n T20 series starting tomorrow) in US?


----------



## rwmair

billu said:


> Does anyone know which channel is showing india-australia cricket (ODI n T20 series starting tomorrow) in US?


Willow TV will have that - in HD on Dish Network; SD on DirecTV and cable, or via their online streaming service.
See www.willow.tv


----------



## satexplorer

negma said:


> Does anyone has any update on TEN CRICKET in USA, especially on DISH or ROKU or other channels? I am not convinced with Sky Box TV...yet.


I followed a blogger the other day. Someone did contacted Zee TV USA. TEN Cricket isn't coming back due to the lack of subscribers.



rwmair said:


> Willow website is now listing the Bangladesh v New Zealand series, with first test listed on their TV schedules this week; plus Pakistan v Sri Lanka in UAE in December/January. Is Willow going to have home matches from all test countries except WI and Sri Lanka?


All home games from Bangladesh, UAE venue for Pakistan are on temporary deal. New long term broadcasters will be announced next year. West Indies Cricket new home is ESPN3. I'm not sure if Sri Lanka Cricket will stay on ESPN3 both Sri Lanka and Pakistan broadcasts are obtained by Zee/TEN license.


----------



## shane22088

willow is saying that hd is available on directv , time warner cabelevision dose anyone know the channel number?


----------



## satexplorer

shane22088 said:


> willow is saying that hd is available on directv , time warner cabelevision dose anyone know the channel number?


Willow HD is coming soon although you can see page #1. Last page if you have it descend. Cable systems list it as Willow Plus SD. Willow Cricket and Willow Plus have the same listing. 4 digit channel number means HD. Dish ch 9997 Verizon Fios ch 1007. Cablevision has it on ch 1171. EPG has not updated if rest of the carriers will add Willow HD.


----------



## rwmair

If Willow Plus = Willow HD, then what's the difference between ch 713 and 9997 on Dish Network?

DirecTV uses four-digit numbers for international channels, and they are all in SD. I believe their infrastructure can't support HD from the satellite that beams the international channels. Therefore, if they add Willow WD, it would have to be from a core satellite (something I've been hoping for since cricket-ticket PPV went away!)


----------



## rwmair

At the "TV Channel" page on willow's site:
http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/UserMgmt/WillowFeatures.asp
there is still no mention of HD. (Although this page has not been updated since the demise of NEO cricket.)

I suspect the use of the Willow-HD logo in the banner (as shown above) on their home page was probably a mistake.... latest logo thrown in without thinking about the implications! But good to know Fios and Cablevision have picked up the HD version.


----------



## shane22088

there is no hd on cablevision yet?


----------



## shane22088

willow channel on cablevision is available on 463 and 1171 both channel are SD


----------



## face2off

Any chance Willow picks up the rights to show India tour of New Zealand ? Matches in Australia and New Zealand are always fun because being in the west coast of the US, you can watch them live...but so far it looks like neither ESPN3 or Willow TV is showing them? Does anyone know if negotiations are going on?


----------



## rajmarie

Willow tv on dish is on free preview. Don't know if it's for sachin.


----------



## kujili

rajmarie said:


> Willow tv on dish is on free preview. Don't know if it's for sachin.


I could not see the free preview on Dish.Which channel no are you getting it(if you are still getting it)?


----------



## rajmarie

I could not see the free preview on Dish.Which channel no are you getting it(if you are still getting it)?


Will check when I go to my house. Was the willow HD channel don't remember the channel number right now. Watched the session till lunch. Disappointed to see sachin out for just 10.


----------



## rajmarie

I still have this channel. Willow HD. I have to check my account tomorrow since I never sub to this channel on dish. I am though willow.tv streaming sub & watch the games on my phone or pc. I have to admit that willow HD channel quality is very impressive. Will watch day 3 on it rather than my pc


----------



## rwmair

face2off said:


> Any chance Willow picks up the rights to show India tour of New Zealand ? Matches in Australia and New Zealand are always fun because being in the west coast of the US, you can watch them live...but so far it looks like neither ESPN3 or Willow TV is showing them? Does anyone know if negotiations are going on?


No-one in the US has held, or shown interest in, rights for matches from NZ for the last couple of years. Because its India playing in NZ this time, I'd expect Willow will pick it up at the last minute, possibly via the Indian broadcaster of the series. But if that happens, I'd expect it to be a one-time event. Just my hunches.....


----------



## rwmair

kujili said:


> I could not see the free preview on Dish.Which channel no are you getting it(if you are still getting it)?


According to page 1 of this thread, it would be 713 and/or 9997. (SD version is channel 712)

I don't have DISH tho, so can't verify anything.


----------



## rajmarie

talk to Dish CSR....as I cannot see any Willow TV transaction or adding it to my account. Dish CSR confirms that they dont see any transaction of the same. They told me that they have hit my box again making sure that not going to happen & that willow TV should be now out of my box. Damm...this is called hitting axe on your foot. I am not at home to verify if Willow TV is gone or not.


Update....I have AT200, premiums & Hindi Elite....so dont know if Willow was given to me because of that.


----------



## rajmarie

Dish will have willow on free for sachin 200th test. Attached is the willow promo on dish. Don't know if willow will have this promo on other operators. Enjoy the free preview and last time to see Sachin play for India


----------



## satexplorer

rwmair said:


> No-one in the US has held, or shown interest in, rights for matches from NZ for the last couple of years. Because its India playing in NZ this time, I'd expect Willow will pick it up at the last minute, possibly via the Indian broadcaster of the series. But if that happens, I'd expect it to be a one-time event. Just my hunches.....


US is not the only one. UK and Africa are not able to show New Zealand tour of Sri Lanka. NY Times article did sum up as to why Blackcaps are often not screened. They're are not part of the Top 4. Willow may or may not show India tour of New Zealand. Willow would only show if it's India. Not the case when India tour Sri Lanka in 2008. In early 2005 Blackcaps home games were not shown on Willow online. In recent year England tour of New Zealand were not shown.


----------



## satroy

Just saw that Pakistan is touring South Africa for ODIs and T20s. Normally willow shows games from South Africa. But Willow has not advertised or shown in their web site. Do anyone know who will show pakistan tour of south africa in USA.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> US is not the only one. UK and Africa are not able to show New Zealand tour of Sri Lanka. NY Times article did sum up as to why Blackcaps are often not screened. They're are not part of the Top 4. Willow may or may not show India tour of New Zealand. Willow would only show if it's India. Not the case when India tour Sri Lanka in 2008. In early 2005 Blackcaps home games were not shown on Willow online. In recent year England tour of New Zealand were not shown.


Not true, Willow has sown NZ tour of Bangladesh when both are junk. Also ESPN3 is showing NZ tour of Sri-Lanka. With respect to these, India Vs. NZ is more important.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Not true, Willow has sown NZ tour of Bangladesh when both are junk. Also ESPN3 is showing NZ tour of Sri-Lanka. With respect to these, India Vs. NZ is more important.


I agree. What we get to see is based on whether the host country has an agreement with a distributor in the US (these days, Willow or EPSN3). Its not based on who the touring team is. Sri Lanka and Bangladesh have agreements currently, so we see all games from those places - whether its NZ or India touring. NZ playing in Australia and England in recent times have also been shown in Willow. Its just matches from NZ - not been seen for two years now.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Just saw that Pakistan is touring South Africa for ODIs and T20s. Normally willow shows games from South Africa. But Willow has not advertised or shown in their web site. Do anyone know who will show pakistan tour of south africa in USA.


I'm sure Willow will show this - and it will hit their schedules as the matches begin. This was a hastily arranged little filler tour to fill a gap in Sth Africa's schedule because the BCCI wanted to punish Sth Africa and so shortened their own tour of Sth Africa greatly from what had been originally planned. I guess you shouldn't complain too loudly about BCCI corruption if you're about to host India in your country!


----------



## rajmarie

Now I understand why I continue to get Willow HD channel. Willow is now part of Hindi Elite Pack (which I subscribe to), Urdu Pack & Bangla pack besides being part of Hindi Mega pack as before or la-carte. Good news for sure....hoping more people gets to watch cricket specially in HD where available.

Dish should have sent atleast emails to subs having these packs to let them know so that they can start watching some cricket in case they didnt discover it by mistake like I did.

http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/UserMgmt/WillowFeatures.asp
Available at 712 (Willow) and 9997 (Willow HD). Also available as part of Hindi Mega Pack, Hindi Elite Pack, Urdu Pack and Bangla Pack. Call 800-823-4929 for more details


----------



## rwmair

Wow - Willow have finally updated their TV page to describe the addition of their HD channel!

Also in the TV channel description:



> official broadcaster of International cricket from the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI), The Indian Premier League, Cricket Australia, Cricket South Africa, in addition to cricket from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Zimbabwe and many others.


So now, the finally claim official rights for Pakistan and Bangladesh home games. Hopefully the omission of England from that list is just a simple mistake!


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Espn3 has cancelled or withdrawn to show T20I qualifier. They are not covering these games. So please update your first page.


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> Just saw that Pakistan is touring South Africa for ODIs and T20s. Normally willow shows games from South Africa. But Willow has not advertised or shown in their web site. Do anyone know who will show pakistan tour of south africa in USA.


Willow has updated it schedule & is now listing this short tour on their website.


----------



## BigDipperUS

Hi all,

I just signed up for Dish (America's Top 120) and was able to add Willow Cricket HD directly on the sign-up page. My questions are:
- Will Dish have to install two dishes on my roof so that I can get the regular service + Willow Cricket HD?
- How many coax cables will have to go from outside my house to my Hopper? I only plan on having the single Hopper in my house for a single TV (no additional Hoppers or Joeys).

The reason I asked the second question is that I would prefer Dish did not drill holes through the walls in my house if they can avoid it. There is already a Comcast box on the outside of my house where Comcast's line comes in and all the various coax outlets inside my house connect. I would love for Dish to just go from the satellite dish down into the Comcast box and then link up with the existing coaxial cable that goes to my living room.

I do have Comcast internet but that goes to a different coaxial cable that goes to my study. Dish should not have to interfere with that. The rest of my house has CAT6 Ethernet for internet. My house was built last year (2012).

I appreciate the help!


----------



## rwmair

BigDipperUS said:


> I just signed up for Dish (America's Top 120) and was able to add Willow Cricket HD directly on the sign-up page. My questions are:
> - Will Dish have to install two dishes on my roof so that I can get the regular service + Willow Cricket HD?
> - How many coax cables will have to go from outside my house to my Hopper? I only plan on having the single Hopper in my house for a single TV (no additional Hoppers or Joeys).
> 
> The reason I asked the second question is that I would prefer Dish did not drill holes through the walls in my house if they can avoid it. There is already a Comcast box on the outside of my house where Comcast's line comes in and all the various coax outlets inside my house connect. I would love for Dish to just go from the satellite dish down into the Comcast box and then link up with the existing coaxial cable that goes to my living room.


Possibly a better place for this would be the Dish install forum. I believe Dish (unlike DirecTV) provides core and "international" (ie, Willow) programming via one satellite dish - but someone here with a Dish install might be able to verify. They used to use multiple Dish's long ago (10+ years ago) for core and local channels, depending on your location, but I think those days are long gone.

Assuming its one Dish, its probably one cable coming to your receiver. I doubt they'll touch the Comcast box on the outside of the house, and just drill thru where its needed. If the Comcast box is anything like the Telco boxes, there's probably some law forbidding other utilities from opening them (altho my Verizon box cover blows open in the wind!)


----------



## rajmarie

1st are you getting willow channel 712?Are you on eastern or western arc? You need to get 118 for willow and the hopper switch ( I think it's called differently for hopper) takes care of it & no additional cable needed to hopper.


----------



## BigDipperUS

I live near Seattle (my zip code is 98065). I assume that means Western Arc but, then again, I have no idea what those arcs are 

As for the "Comcast box", it's just a box that has Comcast's coax join with all the coax inside my house. I really don't care with Comcast thinks if I change stuff in there since it's not my fault all the coax inside my house was routed into that box. Worst case scenario Dish can just install another outdoor box alongside it and I'll route the coax that goes into my living room into that box and then let them (Dish) carry on the install from there.


----------



## rajmarie

If you have made a new Dish order...then Dish should install the proper dishes. If your order include Intl programming then WA makes more sense then one dish can receive all the sats needed for your programming. Make sure that Dish service order have the correct details to avoid unnecessary work & delay.

Dont know if Dish will use Comcast cables & box....but it will be a single coax cable from Satellite to your Hopper


----------



## rwmair

Ashes 2013-14

Finally, finally, Willow has bought us a direct feed from Australia!! After having direct feed from South Africa and England for two years, India for the last year, finally we get the direct feed from Australia, rather than something being rebroadcast in India!! So happy!

We've even got the lunchtime show from Ch 9, instead of highlights from some other irrelevant match.

The online feed is doing pretty nicely - although there's been a few bad picture break-ups, things like the picture moved diagonally and wrapped around so right is on the left, top on the bottom, etc. Only for a few seconds here and there. Is anyone watching on the HD channel on Dish and seeing the same thing? It may not be Willow's fault.

Got to say, overall, this is the best coverage from Australia since the glory days of DirecTV Cricket Ticket!


----------



## rajmarie

Ashes 2013-14

Finally, finally, Willow has bought us a direct feed from Australia!! After having direct feed from South Africa and England for two years, India for the last year, finally we get the direct feed from Australia, rather than something being rebroadcast in India!! So happy!

We've even got the lunchtime show from Ch 9, instead of highlights from some other irrelevant match.

The online feed is doing pretty nicely - although there's been a few bad picture break-ups, things like the picture moved diagonally and wrapped around so right is on the left, top on the bottom, etc. Only for a few seconds here and there. Is anyone watching on the HD channel on Dish and seeing the same thing? It may not be Willow's fault.

Got to say, overall, this is the best coverage from Australia since the glory days of DirecTV Cricket Ticket!

Yes the breakup of picture happened on wiliow hd channel also on dish. 

I am having another guide related issue with willow channel. An hour before the match start the guide shows off air rather then the correct match info. Happened on day 1 then ind WI odi & now again for day2.


----------



## satroy

Satexporer.
ESPN3 is going to cover WI tour of NZ. So it looks like espn3 has got the rights for games on NZ soil. So I hope they will show Ind vs. Nz series.
So you can update the page


----------



## satroy

I bought the latest Samsung 8000 series smart tv, but no willow tv on the new samsung tv. This is frustrating


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> I bought the latest Samsung 8000 series smart tv, but no willow tv on the new samsung tv. This is frustrating


You can get Willow through Dishworld IPTV.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I bought the latest Samsung 8000 series smart tv, but no willow tv on the new samsung tv. This is frustrating


Oh boy - I was thinking I'd get a Samsung next time. Are they backing off providing the online feed direct to IPTV-enabled TV's. Panasonic is the only brand they've added in the last 2 years. No luck with a Sony Bravia. Of course, it they'd get their HD channel onto DirecTV, I wouldn't care!


----------



## glamanks

satroy said:


> I bought the latest Samsung 8000 series smart tv, but no willow tv on the new samsung tv. This is frustrating


You can also buy Roku. Willow has an app for it.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Oh boy - I was thinking I'd get a Samsung next time. Are they backing off providing the online feed direct to IPTV-enabled TV's. Panasonic is the only brand they've added in the last 2 years. No luck with a Sony Bravia. Of course, it they'd get their HD channel onto DirecTV, I wouldn't care!


Sorry, willow is there. I had to search and install. However, the picture quality is little worse than when I watch willow through neo tv.


----------



## rwmair

I'm trying to limit the number of add-on boxes around my TV, which is why I'd prefer Willow to come straight to my IPTV-enabled TV, like Netflix, Hulu, etc can. Mind you, given that Willow-HD probably will never come to DirecTV, the first Roku/Neo/Apple-TV/whatever box that provides DVR-functionality for internet-delivered video might get my attention.


----------



## shane22088

Dose anyone having a problem with willow tv stream on the roku ?


----------



## shane22088

Ind vs. Nz series is on Espn3 or watchespn


----------



## rwmair

Willow has just added LG Smart TV's to the list of IPTV-enabled TV's and devices that now have an app for watching Willow directly on the TV. I wonder how many more they will add before Sony Bravia!


----------



## rwmair

shane22088 said:


> Ind vs. Nz series is on Espn3 or watchespn


I don't think that's been announced yet. West Indies vs New Zealand is on now. ESPN3 is for streaming from a full web browser on your desktop/laptop computer. WatchESPN is the app on iPad/iPhone and possibly Apple TV and other IPTV boxes that carry ESPN3.


----------



## shane22088

They have announced already check they website ,rmwair I know what espn 3 is.


----------



## rwmair

shane22088 said:


> They have announced already check they website ,rmwair I know what espn 3 is.


OK - I thought you were asking a question. My mistake


----------



## satroy

yesterday willow has shown only one stream when multiple games were on- youtube, other devices. Do you have the same issue?
Also do you think willow will open another satellite channel?


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer
Who is telecasting Ram Slam T20 in USA?


----------



## satroy

Ram Slam T20 is live on ten cricket. I have ten cricket through Zee sky box tv, but this channel is not showing it


----------



## shane22088

satroy said:


> yesterday willow has shown only one stream when multiple games were on- youtube, other devices. Do you have the same issue?
> Also do you think willow will open another satellite channel?


i have the same problem on my roku


----------



## shane22088

shane22088 said:


> i have the same problem on my roku


willow dint show the pak vs sl game and on my roku there no upcoming events


----------



## shane22088

who have tv rights for 2014 asia cup in the us ?


----------



## billu

Is willow tv showing India vs New zealand cricket series starting Jan 19??


----------



## bharath_das

billu said:


> Is willow tv showing India vs New zealand cricket series starting Jan 19??


Yes, willow advertising that they are showing only on TV. ESPN3 still hold the internet rights. So it is available both on WillowTV and ESPN3.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Bugs Bunny

billu said:


> Is willow tv showing India vs New zealand cricket series starting Jan 19??


Yes. Seems like ESPN3 will stream online and Willow will telecast on Willow Cricket channel.

http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/Default.asp


----------



## negma

This is great news..ESPN3 ONLY option is not a good option for some of us who are at the mercy of ISP and cable service.


----------



## satroy

Willow has only one channel but there are so many overlaps of many games. They should open another TV channel.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Willow has only one channel but there are so many overlaps of many games. They should open another TV channel.


Yes- there goes the remaining Aus-Eng matches. Only a 2 hour time difference between NZ and Australia.


----------



## crabtrp

rwmair said:


> Yes- there goes the remaining Aus-Eng matches. Only a 2 hour time difference between NZ and Australia.


thank god, please stop showing them.


----------



## satroy

folks, I was trying to view Aus-Eng ODI via you tube as well as willow app on samsung. The picture quality is not even near to that of satellite tv channel. Do you have the same experience? I am trying to find out if the transmission is like this or my internet connection is not good.


----------



## crabtrp

It is influenced greatly by your quality of internet connection. My PQ was fine, not quite as good as the tv channel, but I am only able to get OK internet where I am.


----------



## negma

Quick Question: I have Dish and I am getting Willow through them. How you guys are watching these youtube games? Do I need a login? While I am happy they are showing Ind-NZ games, I dont want to miss Aus-Eng games..


----------



## crabtrp

negma said:


> Quick Question: I have Dish and I am getting Willow through them. How you guys are watching these youtube games? Do I need a login? While I am happy they are showing Ind-NZ games, I dont want to miss Aus-Eng games..


when there are overlapping games, like on Saturday night with NZ/India and Aus/Eng, the games not showing on the tv channel are available on the Willow YouTube channel. Just go to the Willow website and click the link to watch live.


----------



## rajmarie

negma said:


> This is great news..ESPN3 ONLY option is not a good option for some of us who are at the mercy of ISP and cable service.


Hoping this applies to ICC events like upcoming T20 WC also where espn3 streams & willow shows it on their TV channel

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

I am trying to move from comcast cable internet service to verizon fios internet service. Right now I don't subscribe comcast tv service, but can still watch espn3 on laptop, ipad, iphone, apple tv, xbox etc. Now if I don't subscribe tv service from verizon, just take their internet service will I able to watch espn3 on all the devices I mentioned? Note that I am not talking about watch espn for which you need tv service


----------



## Laxguy

Wrong forum!


----------



## rwmair

crabtrp said:


> when there are overlapping games, like on Saturday night with NZ/India and Aus/Eng, the games not showing on the tv channel are available on the Willow YouTube channel. Just go to the Willow website and click the link to watch live.


They let anyone watch the live stream? Surely you need a willow.tv or a youtube/google login that is verified by willow.tv? I pay for the willow online service, so haven't bothered to log out and check this - but it seems strange if this is now the case.


----------



## rwmair

crabtrp said:


> It is influenced greatly by your quality of internet connection. My PQ was fine, not quite as good as the tv channel, but I am only able to get OK internet where I am.


I don't have the Willow TV channel from Dish. I've seen streamed Willow HD directly to a Samsung TV with Willow app, and via my iPod touch with a HDMI adapter/cable-to-TV. In each case, the picture is not as good as a HD picture from DirecTV (OK, not an exact comparison), but usually adequate and better than how a SD channel appears on my HDTV. But sometimes the feed will buffer/stutter/skip - I think at times this is due to the demand on the video streaming servers, rather than my own internet connection, as other internet connections continue to work fine.


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know why Ram Slam T20 is not shown by espn3 in USA? They bought rights from Ten cricket.


----------

